# My MISS AMERICA



## miss america (Mar 8, 2009)

Let me preface this thread by saying I am a cocktail waitress on the weekends.  I got done working at two-thirty AM and came home to a completely clean house and this: 














This is what the love of my life got me for Valentine's day.  It took a long time to get her but it was SO worth the wait.
It is my diamond in the rough, and my new beloved project.  I was so excited I couldn't wait until morning to post it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats! Keep us posted on the clean up or restoration.


----------



## Herman (Mar 8, 2009)

A diamond in the rough?,I hope you do a full restoration on this one so it will be the "Crown Jewel" of your collection!!! AWESOME BIKE!,Too Cool!!! congratulation indeed! (leave the Monark in it's original condition)


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 8, 2009)

*Nice skirt guards!*

WOW!
 I love the way the chain guard morphs into a skirt guard and then becomes a fender brace. That bike is simply awesome!


----------



## miss america (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, they're about the neatest bikes ever. Elgin sure had their s*%# together.  They (in my own humble opinion) made the coolest bikes, boys and girls, EVER.


----------



## MartyW (Mar 11, 2009)

Very Cool Bike ,I hope that you have a lot of fun with it!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 11, 2009)

great start! wait til you have to buy the lights!:eek:


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 11, 2009)

*Nice Bicycle*

i like the girl's ELGIN . my wife's bicycle has the
chain/skirt gaurd like that. i don't think her's is a
Miss America.looks simular, her's has a tank
 i'l hafta take a picture & post it.i only know 
that its an ELGIN , nothing more.
anyhow, nice project you have there.


----------



## Frank-elginfan (Mar 12, 2009)

*Dual light*

The lights that you need are on Ebay right now.


----------



## miss america (Mar 12, 2009)

Frank, are you serious. OMG I'm going to look right now. do you know what it is listed under?


----------



## miss america (Mar 12, 2009)

OK, I looked under every combination of headlights bikes elgin...  I can't find it.  If you happen to have an item # that would be spectacular.  Thanks so much.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 12, 2009)

I saw it too, and now I can't find it. It may have been poached off of ebay or been listed in a weird way that isn't showing up. I would check the "collectibles-transportation-bikes" and "sporting goods-outdoor sports-cycling-vintage" listings under the "ending soonest" search for the next week and see if it turns up.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Found it!*

Ends in 4 days

http://cgi.ebay.com/1940-Elgin-4-St...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

and you get a broken boy?s twin shroud and a repop shroud with it!

p.s.

On an Elgin boy?s 4-Star Twin the headlights do not have the standard external switches and switch holes in the light bodies, the wiring runs through the mounts and into the shroud to a switch, I assume the Miss America shroud also has a built in switch and uses Delta PT lights without switches.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2009)

kinda spendy huh? well on the bright side you can always resell the boys stuff to recoup some, or worse yet, save them for a boys bike to go with Miss America:eek: be carefull with that idea though that's how we all ended up with way too many projects and way to much money in this hobby.
oh and I think the Miss America came with a tank, but not certain.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 12, 2009)

The Miss America should have a tank, the tank is not hard to find but make sure it is the one stamped for a horn button.


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 12, 2009)

*elgin lights*

miss america i was at memorylane to day they have a fully restored bike in there lobby like yours give them a call lisa  might send you some pics and help with parts william


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2009)

There's some nice pictures of a complete bike on; 
 nostalgic.net/bicycle443.htm


----------



## miss america (Mar 12, 2009)

*Thanks Guys!!!*

Thank you all so much.  Those lights sure look like they'll work, especially since I have the shroud for the girl's bike.  And as far as the price,(ouch), the money pit is worth every penny.  I can't decide what colors I should restore it to.  I saw a very pretty yellow and white one, a red one and a couple of others, but if any of you have any suggestions..., or maybe you know what original colors there were available?  Every opinion is a good one, even the bad ones.


----------



## miss america (Mar 12, 2009)

*37 fleetwood*

 That is exactly what happens.  There is always a matching something (usually on ebay) to go with whatever you have. My fiance is already fantasizing about a twinbar for the leftover shroud.  Oh well, hopefully the kids appreciate the herd of bikes we're going to leave in the will.  Especially since that's probably all that'll be left. HA HA


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 24, 2009)

*Update*

Jen,did you ever get this bicycle completed ?


----------

